# Replacing the extremely loud fan in the 722



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I am curious if anyone has considered or tried to replace the annoying loud fan in the 722? I do not understand why E* would have have used a quieter fan than this... it is ridiculous.

We just replaced a 622 with a 722 which is installed in an front open cabinet. However, the 722 fan seems to cut on more often and it is extremely loud... louder than I can live with.

I had a Behringer EP2500 amp that had a loud fan in it, but it was fairly easy to replace with a much quieter fan.

I wonder how complicated it would be to open up the 722 and see what size fan is in there and then replace it with one that is quiet, since there are numerous options for quieter fans available.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

Is your fan running full speed all of the time, or is it only loud upon reboot? I am pretty anal about noises, and my 722 is in an open rack about 10' away, but I cannot hear it when my 50" E50A10 is powered on. The only time I really hear it is if I am in the living room at 3am while it is downloading and all of the other a/v equip. is off.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Sonnie Parker said:


> I am curious if anyone has considered or tried to replace the annoying loud fan in the 722? I do not understand why E* would have have used a quieter fan than this... it is ridiculous.
> 
> We just replaced a 622 with a 722 which is installed in an front open cabinet. However, the 722 fan seems to cut on more often and it is extremely loud... louder than I can live with.
> 
> ...


Are you are assuming that all ViP722's have loud fans? That's a bit of a leap. Did you ever consider that it may be over heating? When the fan runs other than during boot up, it usually means that it's trying to cool itself or it has a flaky thermostat.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

device manager said:


> Is your fan running full speed all of the time, or is it only loud upon reboot? I am pretty anal about noises, and my 722 is in an open rack about 10' away, but I cannot hear it when my 50" E50A10 is powered on. The only time I really hear it is if I am in the living room at 3am while it is downloading and all of the other a/v equip. is off.


It sounds like the 622 did at 3am when it was downloading, except it is cutting on more frequently. It was installed a little after lunch today and about 6pm it came on and ran for over an hour until I finally got up and rebooted the unit (hard reset). Then about 10pm it came on again... after about 15 minutes I decided to do another hard reset and it stopped.

I noticed it does seem to get much hotter than the 622 did. I probably need to install a fan kit in the top of my entertainment center to pull air from the front out through the top.



TulsaOK said:


> Are you are assuming that all ViP722's have loud fans? That's a bit of a leap. Did you ever consider that it may be over heating? When the fan runs other than during boot up, it usually means that it's trying to cool itself or it has a flaky thermostat.


It would be a logical assumption that all the 722's have the same fan installed in them... that is hardly a leap.

It may very well be overheating and I fully understand the purpose of the fan is to cool the unit. The point is not what is causing the fan to turn on, it is when the fan does turn on, it is very loud and fans do not have to be that loud to cool properly.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Sonnie Parker said:


> The point is not what is causing the fan to turn on, it is when the fan does turn on, it is very loud and fans do not have to be that loud to cool properly.


I think that's exactly the point. If your fan is running more than just at boot up, determine what's causing it to do that then fix it.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

The "exact" point of the thread is changing the fan to a quieter one. It is not that I plan to ignore attempting to make the cabinet cool better, but I am not inquiring about that point. The "exact" point of the thread is to replace the fan with a quieter unit for when it does come on. There is no sense in it being that loud.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Sonnie Parker said:


> The "exact" point of the thread is changing the fan to a quieter one. It is not that I plan to ignore attempting to make the cabinet cool better, but I am not inquiring about that point. The "exact" point of the thread is to replace the fan with a quieter unit for when it does come on. There is no sense in it being that loud.


There is _sense_ to it because the fan is running at full throttle and it _shouldn't_ be. Your unit is *MAJORLY* overheating and is telling you so with a fan at full speed. It should only do that at reboot.

It's like revving your V8 to redline and then complaining 'the exhaust is too loud - it shouldn't do that'... :lol:


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

One reason everyone is trying to talk you out of replacing the fan is because you will void your warrantee if you open the case. If you lease the unit rather than own it, it is not yours to tinker with. It belongs to Dish and you should not open the case. If you do alter it in any way and then something else goes wrong with it, you get the blame when it is returned and the case has been cracked.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Sonnie Parker said:


> The "exact" point of the thread is changing the fan to a quieter one. It is not that I plan to ignore attempting to make the cabinet cool better, but I am not inquiring about that point. The "exact" point of the thread is to replace the fan with a quieter unit for when it does come on. There is no sense in it being that loud.


The most important point is that you're probably leasing the equipment and you're not authorized to make that modification. Do so at your own risk and be prepared to shell out a lot of cash if something goes wrong.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sonnie Parker said:


> The "exact" point of the thread is changing the fan to a quieter one. It is not that I plan to ignore attempting to make the cabinet cool better, but I am not inquiring about that point. The "exact" point of the thread is to replace the fan with a quieter unit for when it does come on. There is no sense in it being that loud.


The fan isn't getting noisy because DISH or your ViP receiver hates you ... it is getting noisy because the unit is overheating.

It doesn't surprise me that a 722 runs hotter than a 622 and generates more heat. You may have been pushing the limits on the 622. Check the temperature under Menu-6-2 diagnostics and cool that puppy down!

If you do decide to violate your lease/warranty and open the unit make sure you're not solving the wrong problem. A "quiet" fan that doesn't do the job of the noisy one isn't going to protect your receiver as well as the fan that was designed to be there. And if your modification leads to failure of the hard drive or the receiver itself you've put yourself at risk.

I'd spend my time on external solutions ... primarily making sure there is space on BOTH sides of the unit and a cool air source and hot air draw away from the rack. I'm not suggesting cool pads and massive fans - unless needed - just make sure hot air leaves and cool air comes.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

The 722 has a fan? I've never heard mine (then I'm never up at 3:00 AM). I've rebooted it, but still not heard it. Not sure what do do, should I replace it with one I can hear? My unit is warm, but probably 30 degrees cooler than my Onkyo 805. If you hear the fan running for more than 5 minutes, you should probably ask for a replacement unit (unless you have it in a cabinet with no ventilation).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: My 622 is running High 134°/Low 120°/Average 123° (Menu 6-3-Counters)

This is in a cabinet with about 1 1/2" clearance each side, the ViP-622 on a wood shelf (with nothing below it for 5") a ViP-211 immediately on top of the 622 and a small DVD player on the ViP-211 in about 4" of free air above the 211. The back of the cabinet is open and about 2-3ft away from the corner of the room. There is an air conditioning vent about 3 ft away from the front of the 622 (it is not directed toward the cabinet). My HDTV is on top of the cabinet.

My 622 ran hotter than this when I had it stacked with the surround sound amp and DVD burner, which generate more heat. I thought I had killed it and was getting constant fan running when I pushed the 622 to one side of the shelf and left no clearance. It needs clearance BOTH sides! The 722 would need the same clearance (or more).

Check your temps ... and see if you can lower them by better placement.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

The only time my fan makes noise is during a software download mine is in my bedroom and I never hear it just during a software download.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

To be precise, it isn't during a download per se but rather during a reboot.


----------

